# Halloween Cartoons



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this on youtube while browsing for Halloween-themed cartoons (beats looking out the window at the rain). Its a 1929 short called "The Skeleton Dance".

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq-NKrC6itQ&feature=related[/nomedia]


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's one from 1937 clearly inspired by the one from 1929:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And this one is not a cartoon, but I have to include it:


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That's cute. I wonder how easily we could control a puppet like that via automated control.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

The first one is playing on the TV in the remake of Halloween when "Ronnie" is asleep in the chair before he gets killed


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That sounds like a horror movie trivia question, Creep


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, here's another for the Frankie fans:


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

These are so cute and funny...everything that's right about Halloween in America


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's one for WOW & Marilyn Manson fans.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Fun. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing these with us Roxy.


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't think I have seen "The Skeleton Dance" I have been trying to collect classic cartoons on dvd from the 50's and before. Thank for sharing that. one more thing to hunt down for


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> That sounds like a horror movie trivia question, Creep


I know huh oh well...hey you guys need to get cracking on those threads...I seem to have stumped you:googly:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

ROFL that Frankie one was hilarious!!! And of course the Skeleton Dance is a classic.

Here's one that somebody made from that make-your-own-movie site "The Movies" couple years back. Creature Feature never cut an official vid for this song, so this one's a good substitute made by a fan.

We're using the song in our queue line mix at the carnival-themed haunt Saturday.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Rev, love those macarena dancing skellies and zombies!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's another oldie but goodie. How many of you remember Betty Boop?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a short with a creature that reminds me of Devils Chariot's avatar:


----------

